# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  یک مسیر هوشمندانه تا کنکور !

## GUST

سلام
دوستان من دنبال یک راهی هستم که بهترین نتیجه رو بگیرم 
معدل نهایی من 17.80 هست 
بعضی درسا رو کار کردم بعضیا رو نه! 
مثلا دینی 
دینی 2 و 4 رو خوندم اما 3 نه (ولی 3 رو تقریبا به خاطر امتحان نهایی متنشو بلدم)
عربی هم اگر مرور کنم یادم میاد ولی تست کم زدم
و خلاصه درس های دیگه هم به همین ترتیب ! میانگین تراز کانونم 5000هه و دنبال رتبه 1500 منطقه 1 هستم! 
موندم الان چیکار کنم! شیطونه میگه از الان بکوب بشینم بخونم واسه امتحان نهایی 5 درصدمو بگیرم 
درسای سال سومم رو هم به حد مطلوب برسونم و شهریور 17.80 رو برسونم به 19.5 سپس با خیالی راحت آماده بشم برای کنکور 96! 
ولی چیزی که ظن میکنم اینه که امسال عمرا زیر 1500 بشم! 
چیکار کنم دوستان!؟بهترین مسیر رو میخوام گیج شدم ! از یک ور نا امید

----------


## Ultra

*من پیشنهاد اینه که تا میتونی امسال سعیتو بکن

تا حد مرگ بخون

حداکثرش اینه که رشته ای که میخوای قبول نمیشی
بعدش بمون
الان فکر سال دیگه رو از ذهنت بیرون کن

پشت کنکور موندن خیلی سخته
شاید سال بعد اونطوری پیش نره که تو میخوای*

----------


## GUST

> *من پیشنهاد اینه که تا میتونی امسال سعیتو بکن
> 
> تا حد مرگ بخون
> 
> حداکثرش اینه که رشته ای که میخوای قبول نمیشی
> بعدش بمون
> الان فکر سال دیگه رو از ذهنت بیرون کن
> 
> پشت کنکور موندن خیلی سخته
> شاید سال بعد اونطوری پیش نره که تو میخوای*


سختیش چیه!؟
تلاشمو میکنم! اما الان مهم اینه تلاشمو در چه مسیری بکنم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Ultra

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط java50


سختیش چیه!؟
تلاشمو میکنم! اما الان مهم اینه تلاشمو در چه مسیری بکنم


سختیش اینه که امسال مدرسه میری و تو خط درس و کنکور هستی
اما سال دیگه وقتت کاملا آزاده
با خودت میگی من سال دیگه رتبه یک نشم دیگه دو رو خودشون بهم تقدیم میکنن
و همینطور یواش یواش سست میشی
چون یه مقدار از جو درس دور شدی و اجباری برای خوندنش نداری
این وقت آزادی که پشت کنکوری ها دارن خیلی وسوسه کنندس
90 درصد این وقت تلف میشه واسه بیشتر پشت کنکوری ها

منم که میر رو بهت نشون دادم
اولا بحث معدل و کنکور 96 رو فعلا از ذهنت بیرون کن
و بعد تا میتونی درس بخون و تلاش کن
کنکور امسال یا به چیزی که میخوای میرسی
اگر نه که چیزی رو ازدست ندادی
فقط واسه سال دیگه بیشتر آماده میشی*

----------


## Ultra

*همین چند دقیقه پیش توی تاپیک ریاضیا میانگین درصد های کنکور 94 رو گذاشتم
ببین واقعا رتبه 1500 کار سختیه با اون درصد های مسخره*

----------


## Nima1220

داداش هرکاری میکنی سعی کن پشت کنکور نمونی من کسی رو ندیدم که از پشت کنکور موندن نناله. همین چن ماه بشین خفن بخون رتبت خوب میشه

یکی از فامیلای خودمون سال 93 با معدل نهایی 16 از فروردین شروع کرد خوندن ( قبلش صفر بود) روزی 12 13 ساعت رتبش شد 500 بیشتر هم درصدای عمومیش خوب بود

----------


## GUST

> *همین چند دقیقه پیش توی تاپیک ریاضیا میانگین درصد های کنکور 94 رو گذاشتم
> ببین واقعا رتبه 1500 کار سختیه با اون درصد های مسخره*


من به هیچ عنوان وسوسه نمیشم ! کامل خودمو میشناسم !
تنها سال کنکور یک کار کوچیک شاید بکنم ! اونم اینه که میرم 26 تیر گواهینامه میگیرم که بتونم با ماشین برم کتابخونه ! همین

----------


## Ultra

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط java50


من به هیچ عنوان وسوسه نمیشم ! کامل خودمو میشناسم !
تنها سال کنکور یک کار کوچیک شاید بکنم ! اونم اینه که میرم 26 تیر گواهینامه میگیرم که بتونم با ماشین برم کتابخونه ! همین


امیدوارم همینطور باشه
اما امسال رو به امید سال بعد از دست نده
شاید به چیزی که خواستی رسیدی
اینطوری یه سال وقتتو هدر نمیدی

ان شاءالله امسال همدیگه رو تو فردوسی میبینیم
موفق باشی*

----------


## GUST

> داداش هرکاری میکنی سعی کن پشت کنکور نمونی من کسی رو ندیدم که از پشت کنکور موندن نناله. همین چن ماه بشین خفن بخون رتبت خوب میشه
> 
> یکی از فامیلای خودمون سال 93 با معدل نهایی 16 از فروردین شروع کرد خوندن ( قبلش صفر بود) روزی 12 13 ساعت رتبش شد 500 بیشتر هم درصدای عمومیش خوب بود


میفهمم چی میگی داداش ! اما من با تمام آدمای اطرافت فرق دارم ! :Yahoo (21): 
من به شخصه هیچ تفریحی ندارم 
تفریحم شده درس خوندن! 
من حاضر بودن حتی درس خوندن رو از سال اول دبیرستان شروع کنم !  :Yahoo (117): 
اما یک مشکل اساسی داشتم دوسال اول که اصلا باورت میشه فراموش کرده بودم که کنکوری در پیشه !؟ 
اصلا نمیدونستم که کنکور چیه! 
سال دوم هم یک مشکل برخوردم ! یکبار کلاسای استاد احمدی رو دیدم ! اونم تلویزیون ! 
فکر کردم رتبه های خوب مال شاگردای همین آقاس هرچی هم بخونم موفق نمیشم ! ضعف پیدا کرده بودم به قابلیت هام ! 
من به شخصه هیچ مشکلی ندارم که یک سال بخونم ! منتها برام مهمه که در این یکسال به هدفم برسم

----------


## GUST

> *
> 
> امیدوارم همینطور باشه
> اما امسال رو به امید سال بعد از دست نده
> شاید به چیزی که خواستی رسیدی
> اینطوری یه سال وقتتو هدر نمیدی
> 
> ان شاءالله امسال همدیگه رو تو فردوسی میبینیم
> موفق باشی*


میانگین ترازت چنده !؟

----------


## Ultra

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط java50


میانگین ترازت چنده !؟


امسال هیچ آزمونی شرکت نکردم هنوز*

----------


## fafa.Mmr

به نظرم نذار سال دیگه شما وقتی میتونی اینو بگی که کارنامه کنکور95 جلوت باشه و درحال تصمیم گرفتن باشیپشت کنکوری واقعا سخت هست استرس دوبرابر ! توقعات شما و خانواده بالا ! و... خیلی چیزای دیگه !الان بکوب بخون حداقل اگه95 نشد برای96 که میشه!باور کن من با اینکه فارغ التحصیلم هنوز نصف کتابام مونده اونایی  راهم که خوندم یادم نمیاد

----------


## GUST

> *
> 
> امسال هیچ آزمونی شرکت نکردم هنوز*


ببین علت داره پشت کنکوریا موفق نمیشن! 
به نظر من بهترین وقت شرکت در آزمون آزمایشی سال پشت کنکوری بودنه! 
اگر آدم شرکت نکنه اصلا یادش میره کنکور چیه! 
این اولین اشتباهت
ثانیا  خیلیا گوشیاشونو ول نمیکنن من به شخصه گوشی فعلیم یک اندرویده که فقط ازش برای بیدار شدن استفاده میکنم
ثالثا خیلیا رفیقاشونو ول نمیکنن! 
رابعا یک سریا هم اونقد میخونن که کپک مینزن! 
من به شخصه اگر پشت کنکوری بمونم هر شب ساعت 11 برای تجدید قوا یک سر میرم پارک محل !  :Yahoo (21): و کذا همین موضوعات

----------


## Nima1220

> میفهمم چی میگی داداش ! اما من با تمام آدمای اطرافت فرق دارم !
> من به شخصه هیچ تفریحی ندارم 
> تفریحم شده درس خوندن! 
> من حاضر بودن حتی درس خوندن رو از سال اول دبیرستان شروع کنم ! 
> اما یک مشکل اساسی داشتم دوسال اول که اصلا باورت میشه فراموش کرده بودم که کنکوری در پیشه !؟ 
> اصلا نمیدونستم که کنکور چیه! 
> سال دوم هم یک مشکل برخوردم ! یکبار کلاسای استاد احمدی رو دیدم ! اونم تلویزیون ! 
> فکر کردم رتبه های خوب مال شاگردای همین آقاس هرچی هم بخونم موفق نمیشم ! ضعف پیدا کرده بودم به قابلیت هام ! 
> من به شخصه هیچ مشکلی ندارم که یک سال بخونم ! منتها برام مهمه که در این یکسال به هدفم برسم


خود دانی داداش ولی من پیشنهادم اینه همین چند ماه رو بشین بخون اگه رتبت خوب هم نشد ضرر نمیکنی حداقل واسه سال بعد جلو میفتی. معدل نهاییت هم خوبه بنظرم

----------


## GUST

> خود دانی داداش ولی من پیشنهادم اینه همین چند ماه رو بشین بخون اگه رتبت خوب هم نشد ضرر نمیکنی حداقل واسه سال بعد جلو میفتی. معدل نهاییت هم خوبه بنظرم


برای 1500 کمه!  :Yahoo (117): جبر 15.5 پایین ترین نمرم بود!

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام
> دوستان من دنبال یک راهی هستم که بهترین نتیجه رو بگیرم 
> معدل نهایی من 17.80 هست 
> بعضی درسا رو کار کردم بعضیا رو نه! 
> مثلا دینی 
> دینی 2 و 4 رو خوندم اما 3 نه (ولی 3 رو تقریبا به خاطر امتحان نهایی متنشو بلدم)
> عربی هم اگر مرور کنم یادم میاد ولی تست کم زدم
> و خلاصه درس های دیگه هم به همین ترتیب ! میانگین تراز کانونم 5000هه و دنبال رتبه 1500 منطقه 1 هستم! 
> موندم الان چیکار کنم! شیطونه میگه از الان بکوب بشینم بخونم واسه امتحان نهایی 5 درصدمو بگیرم 
> ...


سلام اینطور که شما گفتی امسال کنکور داری دیگه؟
اگه اره کلا فکر نمره کتبی و معدلو فراموش کن-فقط کنکور-سال سومم خیلی مهمه

----------


## hamed_habibi

من از پشت کنکور بودم راضیم////ب جو دادن های دیگران گوش نده...سخت کوش باش...درضمن هنوز معلوم نیست معدل چی بشه..شاید بردارن شاید مثبت بشه واگه مثبت بشه که احتمالش زیاده یعنی اصن نیاز ترمیم نیست....

----------


## Ultra

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط java50


ببین علت داره پشت کنکوریا موفق نمیشن! 
به نظر من بهترین وقت شرکت در آزمون آزمایشی سال پشت کنکوری بودنه! 
اگر آدم شرکت نکنه اصلا یادش میره کنکور چیه! 
این اولین اشتباهت
ثانیا  خیلیا گوشیاشونو ول نمیکنن من به شخصه گوشی فعلیم یک اندرویده که فقط ازش برای بیدار شدن استفاده میکنم
ثالثا خیلیا رفیقاشونو ول نمیکنن! 
رابعا یک سریا هم اونقد میخونن که کپک مینزن! 
من به شخصه اگر پشت کنکوری بمونم هر شب ساعت 11 برای تجدید قوا یک سر میرم پارک محل ! و کذا همین موضوعات


نظرات متفاوته دوست عزیز
با احترام به نظرت من اصلا موافقش نیستم که اشتباه کردم
یه گوشی دارم از این نوکیا سیاه سفید ها که وقتی زنگ میزنه به زور پیداش میکنم
رفیق هم ندارم که وقتمو بگیره

میگم که معلوم نیست سال دیگه چه مشکلاتی ممکنه واست پیش بیاد
من خودم از اول تابستون شروع کردم
یه هفته بعد کنکور
یکی دو هفته که گذشت مجبور شدم که برم تهران و تا آخر آبان ماه تهران بودم
در عمل 5 ماه رو بیخود از دست دادم
ولی خداروشکر خودمو به مباحث رسوندم 
از پشت کنکوری بودنم راضی هستم
خیلی امسال تلاش کردم و سختی کشیدم
ولی امسال خیلی از پشت کنکوری هارو دیدم که همون اول کار از دور خارج شدن
اینارو گفتم که بدونی شرایط سختیه و حواست باشه*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *
> 
> سختیش اینه که امسال مدرسه میری و تو خط درس و کنکور هستی
> اما سال دیگه وقتت کاملا آزاده
> با خودت میگی من سال دیگه رتبه یک نشم دیگه دو رو خودشون بهم تقدیم میکنن
> و همینطور یواش یواش سست میشی
> چون یه مقدار از جو درس دور شدی و اجباری برای خوندنش نداری
> این وقت آزادی که پشت کنکوری ها دارن خیلی وسوسه کنندس
> 90 درصد این وقت تلف میشه واسه بیشتر پشت کنکوری ها
> ...


من بدبخت امسال غیر حضوری واقعا پشیمونم دهنم سرویس شد... حرف ایشون درسته خیلی سخته .. تایم خوالبت بهم میخوره انقد وقت اضافه دارکه که همه رو هدر میدی تا به خودت میای میبینی دقیقا تو شرایط پارسالی..

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> ببین علت داره پشت کنکوریا موفق نمیشن! 
> به نظر من بهترین وقت شرکت در آزمون آزمایشی سال پشت کنکوری بودنه! 
> اگر آدم شرکت نکنه اصلا یادش میره کنکور چیه! 
> این اولین اشتباهت
> ثانیا  خیلیا گوشیاشونو ول نمیکنن من به شخصه گوشی فعلیم یک اندرویده که فقط ازش برای بیدار شدن استفاده میکنم
> ثالثا خیلیا رفیقاشونو ول نمیکنن! 
> رابعا یک سریا هم اونقد میخونن که کپک مینزن! 
> من به شخصه اگر پشت کنکوری بمونم هر شب ساعت 11 برای تجدید قوا یک سر میرم پارک محل ! و کذا همین موضوعات


من خودم خیلی رفیق بازم همشونو ول کردم ... گوشیم الان یه نوکیا ساده دارم که فقط برای زنگ گذاشتن استفاده میکنم ... ولی در کل پشت کنکور موندن حوصله میخواد پیش خودت میگی این مباحث پارسال خوندم الانم باید بخونم... تو الانتو نبین الان جو گرفتت فک میکنی سال دیگ میترکنی ولی.....


از این خبرا نیست حاجی !

----------


## hamed_habibi

اکثر پشت کنکوریا بخاطر افکار منفیشونه که نمیتونن دووم بیارن رابطه خودتو با دوستای بدبینت قطع کن

----------


## hamed_habibi

داداشم پسر خاله من 3 سال کنکور داد سال اول 40000 سال دوم 55000 سال سوم 600 شد ودندون البرز قبول شد....پس تلاش کن

----------


## Mr Sky

*بنظر من پشت کنکور بمون.....نهایی های پیش رو حتما بالای 19 بیار....از یازدهم خرداد که نهایی تموم میشه سال سوم رو شروع کن کنکور ی بخون..اینطوری هم سوم رو میخونی واسه کنکور هم برای ترمیم آماده میشی .........فایده اصلیش اینه که باسواد تر میشی با پایه محکم تری میری دانشگاه ولی اگه امسال بری ریاضیت ضعیفه معدل لیسانست کم میشه....تازه یه دانشگاه بهتر میتونی بری*

----------

